# die question



## depitydawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi. I reload but not a whole lot at a time. I use the Lee Speed dies for my 9mm 357 and 45 and the Prescision for my rifles. My question is ( seeing it's impossible to get through to Lee), can I reload 38 specials with my Lee 357 speed die??????? Thanx and good shootin Stash


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

It took a few weeks in my case but Lee will eventually get back to you.Good luck!


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never used lee speed dies, but I cannot see why not. Try on just a small lot first.


----------



## depitydawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanx aznative... I've been trying at least 5 times a day to get Lee on the phone to no avail. I guess folks are grabbing all the reloading equip also. Glad I got dies for 90 % of my calibers. The only one I don't have is 40 s&w.. Never get dies now. Hope it slows down soon. No ammo,components or tools.. Fear is a strange creature. By the way I'm from Mass....


----------

